# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вредоностный сайт

## Илья Лисанти

Здравствуйте, перешел случайно на сайт battlen.net, после этого была переадрисация, на ww1.battlen.net. Вредоносный ли этот сайт? или я зря поникую. Заранее благодарен!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Вроде как домен припаркован, т.е владелец приостановил работу сайта, но от доменного имени не отказался...
На ww1 присутствует такой запрос:


```
GET /rmgdsc/newcafv2.js?1.3 HTTP/1.1
Host: d.rmgserving.com
```

в котором жава-скрипту fortinet признаёт малварей (почему - не знаю).

В данном случае, переадресация связана с парковкой домена. Паникуете зря... ww1 содержит некое количество скриптов и стилей, которые, скорее всего используются тамошним хостером (Prana Systems), для отображения "сервисных" страниц: например, подгружаются гугло-шрифты и т.п.

----------


## Илья Лисанти

Val_Ery, спасибо за ответ

----------

